# need Diablo 3 price?



## sandeep410 (Mar 31, 2012)

How much will diablo 3 cost in india when it is released


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 31, 2012)

expect it at 1.5k +


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 31, 2012)

rs.3000 why? because the reatail price is $59 which is rs 3k.this is if blizzard's not going to officially release it in india


----------



## sandeep410 (Mar 31, 2012)

3000 seems to be way too much.I think it should be less considering prices in india are less
If its this high then its better to preorder game


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

Blizzard won't reduce the price. Look at Starcraft 2.


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 2, 2012)

got it online for 3516 INR


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

^^lol.
Its not even released!!!
*us.media2.battle.net/cms/blog_header/14KADJB5PUJ31331587961539.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> got it online for 3516 INR



Are you kiddin me ?? Which game you purchased. Read carefully the name of the game.


----------



## 007 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes, it is not yet released. D3 servers will go live on May 15, 2012. However digital pre-sale is open and you can buy it online from battle.net. The prices are as follows based on the region (though gameplay is not restricted based on region - you can play in any of the D3 servers in Americas, Europe, SEA)
US - 60 USD
EU - 45 or 60 GBP (not sure)
SEA Global Worldwide version (India falls under SEA) - 90 SGD (approx. 3.6k INR)

Once you purchase your digital version you will be able to download the retail installer for 7.6GB, install it and keep the game ready to launch on May 15. 

However I am hoping the retail box version to be priced somewhere around 3k - 3.2k once it hits the indian stores. Unfortunately it is a bit costly but I don't think it would be less than this


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2012)

I kind of expected the price to be 3K+ and here it is.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2012)

3-4k will be the price of normal one. CE will cost 6k, though I doubt anyone in India will be able to get that. If they do, they'll be one lucky *****.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm looking forward to getting the CE.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 2, 2012)

3k for sure. nextworld.in has listed the game "not available" but they might stock it after release


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^lol.
> Its not even released!!!
> *us.media2.battle.net/cms/blog_header/14KADJB5PUJ31331587961539.jpg



That is why its called a pre-order.



gameranand said:


> Are you kiddin me ?? Which game you purchased. Read carefully the name of the game.



No i am not kidding you. I have purchsed Diablo 3.




Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 3-4k will be the price of normal one. CE will cost 6k, though I doubt anyone in India will be able to get that. If they do, they'll be one lucky *****.



Purchased the collectors edition. The first day of the pre-launch, i waited online and was one of the first one to get my hands on the CE.

The first batch of CE was released at 90 SGD (3.5k INR), however now the digital version itself costs 90 SGD. If they ever retail more copies of the CE, it will cost much more.

That being said, the first CE dispatch did not have the Diablo skull and the worldstone USB. With my CE i got a t-shirt, 2 posters, 3 DVDs (1 artwork, 1 soundtrack and 1 D3 game), some stickers and some WoW cards and mounts or something..

It is rumoured that the CE version of D3 is already a rare collectable and tons of people are hoarding it for its resale value. I can see some copies selling in eBay at a whoping 2000 USD.

Also, pre-ordering a digital copy now is pointless. Even if you are able to download the game files, it does not allow you to even install the game till the release date. 

However there are already some groups who have been able to get past the security and there are some private servers running. Not sure how reliable these versions are.

I might just download the *cough* version and try out a few of them today


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

There is no such thing as digital Collector's Edition. Period. If you purchased the digital edition, then its the standard one, not CE.


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ i got the box version.. its a little dissapointing to get a digital version of the tshirt and poster.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

How the hell did you get CE before release? I mean have you already got it at your place?? I don't think that's possible.


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ the first batch of CE was dispatched about 45 days back for retail, not sure the exact date. Within 24 hours i think all the copies were sold.

Yes i got it delivered to my house. Purchsed from Asia region (singapore i think) becuase i remember paying 90 SGD for my CE.

Not sure, but i think you can still get a CE from gamestop.com or EBgames if they have any copies left. However since they will be imported from US/ Europe regions, you will end up paying a bomb for shipping and customs.

you can track the CE release from collectorsedition.org, but you will have to click on the 'notify me' button on as many online retailers as possible and the moment you get a notification you have to rush for the purchase.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Like I said. You're one lucky *****. Congrats. 

At the moment, CE is unavailable anywhere.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

@patrick
I didn't mean to insult you anything. The game is not released so I was surprised. You should had said about the pre-order in the first place.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL you didn't know about pre-order? Every big game has it.


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

^ rather well informed.. me and 5 other friends all got the CE on the same day.

Ever since D3 was announced in blizcon about a year back, atleast one of us had been tracking the progress. 2 of them (lucky *******) were able to get their hands on a beta key as well. 

All 6 of us taking 2 weeks off work during release and gather for one massive bad ass lan party.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

D3 doesn't have LAN.


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

LAN party is just the technical term .. D3 is based on battle.net, you can play as a group along with your friends.

In either case, even single player will require you to login to battle.net to play. Group play in battle.net is almost exactly the same as LAN.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> D3 is based on battle.net, you can play as a group along with your friends.



You think I don't know this? 



patrick4 said:


> In either case, even single player will require you to login to battle.net to play.



You think I don't know this?


----------



## patrick4 (Apr 4, 2012)

^ Sorry Sir


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 4, 2012)

Found *this*. But the "ship" button ain't working.


----------



## 007 (Apr 4, 2012)

@patrick4 - Awesome! Congrats man 

@gaurav - Yes, ship button seems to be disabled. May be they dont ship to India i guess though the price shows in INR based on country. I tried with Amazon.co.uk as well. I used to buy movies and they get delivered at your doorstep without any issues. But they don't ship video games category to India.


----------

